# Tell me about: G. Iheringi



## RiPz (Jun 16, 2008)

not heard much about this species - we've recently aquired one and it molted within a week.







are they similar to the G. Rosea in terms of care ? like it very dry with an open water dish ? he/she far more.. leggy than a rosea and likes to climb, is FAR more active than the rosies..

are they docile or defensive in any way ?


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 16, 2008)

*male Grammostola iheringi?*

If she is more leggy, she could be a he.

_G. iheringi_ care sheet:
http://terraristic.net/en/tarantulas/Grammostola_iheringi.html


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Jun 16, 2008)

*iheringi*

They are wayy leggier than most Grammostola, and yes, more active.  Pretty speedy when they want to be.  I have a couple, and one is always out and about and the other hides except for meal time.  Apparently the ID on these in the hobby is questionable, so I lovingly refer to mine as G. Actaemollihiringicoma just to cover my bases.  That being said, most of the T's labeled as G. iheringi that I've seen on here look fairly similar- gray/black body, scarlet red abd. Structurally they resemble GBB's to me.  I would not say that yours is male due to leggy structure as I have one male/one female and they are both all legs with pretty small abdomens compared to other Grammostolas. I keep mine moderately dry w/ water dish which they use frequently.  Both are good eaters, no hair kicking so far, but will definitely slap anything that gets close.  I think they're pretty cool, and one of the most attractive T's I have.  Enjoy


----------



## Kid Dragon (Jun 16, 2008)

No offense, but if _Grammostola iheringi_ is one of the most attactive species you have, are the others all _Brachypelma albopilosum_?

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Merfolk (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks a lot like G acteon, too!


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Jun 16, 2008)

Kid Dragon said:


> No offense, but if _Grammostola iheringi_ is one of the most attactive species you have, are the others all _Brachypelma albopilosum_?


The one pictured is a juvenile that is barely showing adult color. :wall: Give it some time.


----------



## daniel15 (Jun 17, 2008)

woah! good looking t! i think iheringi are really kinda leggy just like g.grossa and acteon. hehe thats only my opinion from what i've seen. hehe


----------



## izan (Jun 17, 2008)

I have 3 of these. 1 adult fm and to subs. I am also rather fed up with what these are supposed to be > iherngi, acteon or mollicoma ? ? ? AAAARGH !

Pretty T though.

iZAN


----------



## daniel15 (Jun 18, 2008)

izan said:


> I have 3 of these. 1 adult fm and to subs. I am also rather fed up with what these are supposed to be > iherngi, acteon or mollicoma ? ? ? AAAARGH !
> 
> Pretty T though.
> 
> iZAN


maybe you've seen the pic of a g.iheringi mislabelled as g.mollicoma in other web sites?? i've seen it myself and was really confused but in the end it really wasn't a mollicoma but a iheringi. hehe


----------



## Arachno Maniac (Apr 30, 2013)

There is much confusion between the _Grammostola _species occurring in southern Brazil and the border with Uruguay.
_G. actaeon_ is velvety black, including the abdomen ... but with arrow-shaped mirror and visually silver.
_G. anthracina_ (formerly _G. mollicoma_) is very confused with _G. pulchra_. Both have the same pattern, but the mirror is almost impercepitível in _G. pulchra_ and _G. anthracina_ is easily visualized.
In Uruguay _G. anthracina_ and _G. alticeps_ are considered the same species with color variation ... _G. anthracina_ as _G. anthracina_ Black Morph and _G. alticeps_ as _G. anthracina_ Brown Morph.
_G. iheringi_ has the typical scarlet abdomen with the mirror in the same format _G. actaeon_, which generates much misidentification between these species. But the color of the abdomen is the key (_G. iheringi_ scarlet red and black for _G. actaeon_). Besides the large difference in size in adults, with 19-20 cm for _G. iheringi_ and 13-14 for _G. actaeon_.
Recalling that in Uruguay there is still a kind called by them in _G. iheringi_, however, is completely black and reaches the same size of _G. iheringi_ scarlet).

I'm in a hurry now, later I will express my views on these species.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## McGuiverstein (Apr 30, 2013)

Love it when this happens. You've resurrected a nearly five year old thread. I wouldn't count on any of these guys getting back to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (May 26, 2013)

Do we have any folks keeping G. iheringi or what was being sold as such here in the USA?  

:smile:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 29, 2013)

dactylus said:


> Do we have any folks keeping G. iheringi or what was being sold as such here in the USA?
> 
> :smile:


They seemingly are kinda rare even over here from what I can tell. At least they aren't really offered often.


----------



## BrettG (May 29, 2013)

We have a large female...Really odd spider,it never seems to regain  weight after a molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (May 30, 2013)

BrettG said:


> We have a large female...Really odd spider,it never seems to regain  weight after a molt.


I have a spider with a similar weight loss pattern to what you mention, the animal that I have was sold to me as G. actaeon several years ago.  I can never seem to fatten her up appropriately.  I have always considered some type of internal parasite as the cause but other than the anorexia I haven't noticed anything else unusual...


----------



## PEIMike (May 30, 2013)

they are offered here in Canada, I picked one up. was 2 inch in sept, its over 4 inch now. fast grower for a Grammastola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lumpbump (May 30, 2014)

I bought a couple this past week at a local herp show. Real leggy like the previous posts say but even at 1" their abdomens are scarlet red. Really attractive in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (May 31, 2014)

lumpbump said:


> I bought a couple this past week at a local herp show. Real leggy like the previous posts say but even at 1" their abdomens are scarlet red. Really attractive in my opinion.


Congrats, it's a lovely species!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dactylus (May 31, 2014)

Just picked up my first group of spiderling G. iheringi.  Beautiful even at 1-2"!


----------



## viper69 (May 31, 2014)

Let's see some pics, seeing is believing  !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Avicularia Kael (Mar 8, 2019)

Kid Dragon said:


> No offense, but if _Grammostola iheringi_ is one of the most attactive species you have, are the others all _Brachypelma albopilosum_?


B. albos are beautiful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## asunshinefix (Mar 9, 2019)

I don't have a G. iheringi, but I do have an actaeon. It's about 2" and quite leggy, a little skittish but less so than my G. pulchra or G. pulchripes were at that size. It's also growing much faster than they did. It's a fantastic eater and the crickets rarely last more than a second or two.


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 9, 2019)

Kid Dragon said:


> No offense, but if _Grammostola iheringi_ is one of the most attactive species you have, are the others all _Brachypelma albopilosum_?


No offense, but beuty is totally personal! Personally i think B albo is one of the most beutiful sp around!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sasker (Mar 9, 2019)

This is the third resurrection of this thread, lol!

To whomever in 2008 wondered how a G. iheringi could be someone's most beautiful tarantula - and everyone else wondering the same: buy one and see for yourself 



Vanisher said:


> Personally i think B albo is one of the most beutiful sp around!!


You are joking, right? I can imagine that someone appreciates his B. albo, but I think only a colorblind person could say it is the most beautiful species around.

Off-topic: I see you have a new cool picture of a pike as an avatar  Is it yours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 9, 2019)

Yes, beuty is something abstract! I like other speicies better, but albo is one of my favourites! I really like the curly hair! I dont like B smithi for ex! I think albo is better looking! I  Little off topic!,  but i dont like young women as much. I like older women way better! See what i am going at? Everybody likes diffrent! What i found attractive, the next guy may find unattractive And no offence taken! But i am not colorblind!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Mar 9, 2019)

No colourblindness needed to appreciate this species, don't get me wrong  They have nice personalities. 

Of course, there is the whole package to consider, not only coloration. To each their own, but no matter how you look at it, a B. albo is a bit inconspicuously looking. If that's what you like, then B. albo or an LP is ideal for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Mar 9, 2019)

sasker said:


> This is the third resurrection of this thread, lol!


What's also funny is that no-one has actually answered the OP's question.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Avicularia Kael (Mar 10, 2019)

From what I have heard they are not as docile as G. porteri and they are more skittish. Care is similar.


----------



## Vanisher (Mar 10, 2019)

sasker said:


> No colourblindness needed to appreciate this species, don't get me wrong  They have nice personalities.
> 
> Of course, there is the whole package to consider, not only coloration. To each their own, but no matter how you look at it, a B. albo is a bit inconspicuously looking. If that's what you like, then B. albo or an LP is ideal for you.


Phormictopus is my favourit NW genus, but as far as Brachypelma goes B albo and B vagans are my favourits!


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 10, 2019)

Avicularia Kael said:


> From what I have heard they are not as docile as G. porteri and they are more skittish. Care is similar.


They are hardy and one of the faster growing species in the genus. My girl doesn't fast, but she doesn't have the best appetite either. She sometimes refuses food, but not for long periods. My actaeon and grossa have far better appetites.
They are very skittish, and they can cover a lot of ground with those legs, but I have never seen any defensive behaviour from my girl - she has never even kicked hair at me. She does tend to dart around the enclosure, when disturbed, despite having an ample hide. She doesn't hide much and is normally always visible. Very similar in temperament/behaviour as my female actaeon and my female and male grossa.
They are very uncommon in Canada and very expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 10, 2019)

Thread resurrection; I always notice a bunch of names I don't recognize, although I sometimes have to take back a couple of ratings from people who won't appreciate them before I catch on. It makes me wonder if T keeping has a shelf-life for most people, will most of the people I see on here now be gone in a few years? Or are these people still keeping T's, but just don't come here anymore. As for me, I intend to be in for the long haul.


----------



## sasker (Mar 11, 2019)

SonsofArachne said:


> It makes me wonder if T keeping has shelf-life for most people


Funny thing, when I was younger I kept and bred all kinds of animals - from hamsters, to fish and parakeets. The only thing is, I could never remain interested for a longer time than maybe a year. The hassle of cleaning the enclosures, noises (I kept them in my bedroom) and odours took out the joy of keeping them. I feared keeping tarantulas would go the same way, but I still enjoy them as much now - if not more - as I did the first day I bought one.



VanessaS said:


> They are very skittish, and they can cover a lot of ground with those legs, but I have never seen any defensive behaviour from my girl


I agree. Mine legs it to her burrow as soon as she is disturbed, but overall a very visible species. Great appetite, but she once refused food to resume her normal feeding schedule a week later. They also web quite a lot compared to other terrestrials (don't expect GBB web castles, but a clearly visible carpet emerged within a week in her new enclosure). Amazing species and one of my favourite tarantulas. Some like the looks of G. acteon more, but I disagree. The black of G. iheringi is a more blueish/grey compared to G. acteon, but the hairs on her bum are of a much brighter colour. I also like that the abdomen have a more woolly appearance (you call them swirls, if I am not mistaken )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 11, 2019)

sasker said:


> Funny thing, when I was younger I kept and bred all kinds of animals - from hamsters, to fish and parakeets. The only thing is, I could never remain interested for a longer time than maybe a year. The hassle of cleaning the enclosures, noises (I kept them in my bedroom) and odours took out the joy of keeping them. I feared keeping tarantulas would go the same way, but I still enjoy them as much now - if not more - as I did the first day I bought one.


I've had a very similar experience to yours. I did keep snakes for quite a while, they are pretty low maintenance too.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 11, 2019)

sasker said:


> Great appetite, but she once refused food to resume her normal feeding schedule a week later.


Yes, my girl tends to go off food for a week or two and then resumes eating like nothing happened. I wasn't expecting that from her... I was expecting the bottomless pit appetite that my actaeon and grossa have.



sasker said:


> They also web quite a lot compared to other terrestrials (don't expect GBB web castles, but a clearly visible carpet emerged within a week in her new enclosure).


It's funny that yours webs up - mine has never webbed at all. Not even a web at the mouth of her hide like many others. I will keep an eye on that now and see if that chances as she gets larger.



sasker said:


> Amazing species and one of my favourite tarantulas. Some like the looks of G. acteon more, but I disagree. The black of G. iheringi is a more blueish/grey compared to G. acteon, but the hairs on her bum are of a much brighter colour. I also like that the abdomen have a more woolly appearance (you call them swirls, if I am not mistaken )


I really like the bulk that my actaeon has - even though she is still leggier than most other Grammostola, she also has the bulk that is common to the genus. My iheringi always looks thin in comparison. And, as soon has I have her a bit chubbier, she moults and she's back to being thin again. But, I do love the swirl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sasker (Mar 11, 2019)

I just discovered that mine molted this morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorganK (May 26, 2020)

My soon to be mature male not long after a molt. I LOVE these tarantulas. I keep mine pretty dry, with a water dish, which I don't see them use. I mist every now and then but the two adults I have, I suspect get most of their hydration needs from their food. I've heard they can be difficult to breed, but based on the anecdotal evidence I've read I'm going to give my female a pretty big enclosure with a lot of options for creating a nursery before I put my male in with her. I hope she doesn't eat him because he is so gorgeous (she's gorgeous too), but if she does I guess that's the greater good and all.

They are the only Ts I have that I want to pet (but don't).

Reactions: Like 2


----------

